# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  مصاحبه استخدامی

## ya-zahra

با سلام
لطفا میشه منو در مورد مصاحبه تخصصی رشته کامپیوتر برای بانک راهنمایی بکنید و بگین چه سوال هایی می پرسن؟

----------


## ya-zahra

فکر می کردم که اعضای این تالار گفتگو خیلی چیزها رو بلدند اما حالا می بینم هیچ کسی نیست جواب سوال منو بده :ناراحت:

----------


## Microsoft.net

1- نماز جمعه هر هفته میری یا نه اگه بگی آره احتمالا ازت میپرسه هفته قبل خطیب نماز جمعه تو شهرتون کی بوده و توی خطبه دوم در چه زمینه ای صحبت کرده و ... 
2 - نماز میت چند رکعته
3 - جدیدترین کارت گرافیک تو بازار مارکش چیه و چند مگ رم داره
4 - با نرم افزار بانک داری چقدر آشنایی داری 
5 - یک کلمه انگلیسی که تو یکجای اسکیوال استفاده شده ازت میپرسه که کارش چیه (مثلا snapshot یا mirroring و ...) شانست بگیره یه چیزی باشه قابل توضیح دادن باشه
6 - سوالاتی در زمینه word و اکسل و از این جور مسایل هم پرسیده بود
7-  یک سوال از شبکه هم پرسیده بود که یادم نیست چی بوده
(نقل از یکی از دوستانی که چند ماه قبل تو آزمون کتبی قبول شده بود و برای مصاحبه رفته بود)

----------


## personprime

معمولا دو نوع سوال از شما می پرسن سوالهای گزینشی و سوالهای مربوط به مصاحبه توی جلسه مصاحبه معمولا سوالها شخصیتی هستند من قبل از این که برم تو جلسه مصاحبه تو همون سالنی که نشسته بودم یک تابلو رو دیدم که مهمترین شعار های بانک روش بود :
همیشه حق با مشتری است  و ...
و آداب بانکی کاملا در اون وجود داشت و تموم سوالات  رو حول محور این قوانین جواب دادم 
یک سری سوالها می پرسن تا مثلا هوش شما رو تشخیص بدن یک سری سوالها در مورد علایق و احساسات شما هست مثلا می پر سن چه ماشینی دوست داری باید بهترین ماشینی رو که میشناسی بگی اگه بگی من یه رنو داشته باشم بستمه می گن یا دروغ می گه یا اهداف بزرگی نداره خلاصه باید تو این جلسه خودت رو خیلی خوب نشون بدی 
این که اهل دروغ نیستی این که اهل ریسک کردن هستی ولی در سطح عاقلانه این که برخوردت مناسبه آدم آرامی هستی و ... اونها سعی دارن با سوالات جور وا جور تورو تحت فشار شدید قرار بدن حتی ممکن در مورد ضعفهات بپرسن و تو باید تحمل کنی 
جلسه مصاحبه من 1 ساعت طول کشیدو در این 1 ساعت خنده از رو لبهام حذف نشد 
از اینها که بگذریم من بهت میگم اصلا مهم نیست اگه رشته تحصیلی شما کامپیوتر بوده که خیلی هم منتت رو بکشن بانک جای خوبی برای تو نیست ولی تو کارمند خیلی خوبی برای بانک خواهی بود من خودم لیسانس کامپیوترم اولاش خیلی خوشحال بودم که تو بانک استخدام می شم ولی حالا فهمیدم که چه اشتباهی می کردم و می خوام بیام بیرون 
با یک عمر تحصیل و کار و تجربه می برنت پول بشمری حتی یک ثانیه هم بهت فرصت نمی دن توانایی هاتو نشون بدی حتی ازت نمی پرسن چی از شبکه بلدی چه نرم افزار هایی طراحی کردی چه کارهایی بلدی چون می دونن باید پول بشمری و این تخصص نمی خواد 
خیلی برای کشورم متاسفم که باید حدود 16 سال هزینه معلم و استاد و ... برای یک نفر صرف کنه که بره تو یک زمینه ای متخصص بشه و بعد بره  کاری رو انجام بده که با سیکل هم می تونسته انجام بده واقعا جای تاسف داره من تو بانک مشکلی ندارم جز اینکه شان اجتماعی خودم رو از دست دادم و علاقه ای به شغلم ندارم من شغلی پر از ابتکار وخلاقیت رو می پسندم در حالی که کار بانکی یک کار روتین تکراری و خشک و فیزیکی و بسیار خسته کننده هست و با کسانی طرف هستم که فکر نمی کنن بابا اینی که پشت این باجه نشسته انسانه 1000 دست نیست ماشین نیست با دو دست کار می کنه لا اقل کم نق بزنیم 
جالبه دارن می بینن طرف داره با تمومه سرعت کار می کنه نفسش داره بند میاد انقدر تند کار می کنه ولی بازم دادو بیداد می کنن که 1 ساعته ایستادیم و هنوز کارمون انجام نشده 
(البته اینا بستگی به این داره کجا بیفتی و کدوم بانک داری میری یه جاهایی همه بیکارند و حالشو می برن)
خلاصه اگه تو تهران زندگی می کنی و رشته ات کامپیوتر هستش بهت میگم اشتباه ترین کار اینه که بری بانک ولی اگه تو شهرستان ها هستی و ممکنه کار گیرت نیاد کار بانکی از بیکاری بهتره و اگه برای واحد انفورماتیک قراره استخدام بشی که خوش بحالت ولی باز هم من می گم کار تو شرکتهای کامپیوتری بزرگ خیلی بهتر از اونجا هم هست .
با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دوست عزیز

----------

